

Stack Exchange tag correlations - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.github.io/stack-correlation/

======
mholt
How do I correlate questions tagged "go"?

~~~
mwsherman
Should be good now: [http://clipperhouse.github.io/stack-
correlation/#stackoverfl...](http://clipperhouse.github.io/stack-
correlation/#stackoverflow/go) (may need to clear cache)

------
chrisamiller
FWIW, doesn't seem to allow me to look at the tag 'r'.

While I won't argue that R is an awful name for a programming language, it's a
legitimate tag:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/r](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/r)

~~~
innoying
Opened a GitHub issue: [https://github.com/clipperhouse/stack-
correlation/issues/1](https://github.com/clipperhouse/stack-
correlation/issues/1)

~~~
mwsherman
Thanks, this should be resolved (after GitHub’s cache clears). I was returning
a limited # of results, and both R and Go ranked low enough not to appear.

------
achy
Interesting. What about including a second column showing the back
correlation? An example: 'WPF' appears 6% of the time for 'C#' questions,
while 46% of 'WPF' questions include the 'C#' tag. Would be interesting use
this to identify ontological hierarchy trends.

------
mey
[http://clipperhouse.github.io/stack-
correlation/#stackoverfl...](http://clipperhouse.github.io/stack-
correlation/#stackoverflow/security) is an interesting result to me at least.

------
danmaz74
If you're also interested in the correlation between Twitter hashtags, we show
those on [http://hashtagify.me](http://hashtagify.me) \- in a visual way; a
table is coming soon.

------
TrainedMonkey
Huh, C++ apparently not correlated much with anything.

------
cnlwsu
very nice! might want to remove api_key from source though :)

~~~
mwsherman
Thanks! The key is not private, it‘s simply a ‘favor’ to the API to identify
where the requests are coming from. The app gets a higher rate limit in
exchange for registering.

~~~
delinka
Still, it means that someone else can copy your API key and abuse the API on
your behalf.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
I don't think so. Stack Exchange checks the referer header.

~~~
delinka
Which can also be spoofed.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
This is a client JS API key. If you want to spoof the referer you have to hack
into all users of the web page and change the referer header their browser
sends. And for what? Makes no sense.

